# Awesome Experience!!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Today the trainers came from Adventure Unleashed to work with Dewey on his behavior. I was thrilled with these two girls. They were so knowledgable and professional. 
They had Hardy there as well because he's the one that Dewey picks on. 
Hardy LOVED it, he got attention and treats!!! 
Dewey was a little weirdo at first, barked his head off. He soon found out if he didn't bark, or go after Hardy, or jump on me and cry, he got some lovin and a piece of green bean(his favorite treat) 

I will work with them , with the training advice they gave me, and they'll be back in 2 weeks. 
I'm so happy that I found them, and so looking forward to sitting on the couch with no dog fights on my lap! 


Here are the trainers with Dewey and Hardy.. You can tell who the happy one is! 



Here they are after the trainers left!! Being good wore Dewey out!!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That is SO exciting!! Hardy is like, see Dewey, you are mean to me and I get treats. lol. Just kidding. Dewey looks unpleased but boy, he is beautiful! Love to know you had a positive experience, I loved having our trainer over and it is amazing how they can point out the little things we don't see. Good luck, Debbie! Looking forward for the updates.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor Dewey....you little bully. I love Dewey to pieces, but I am cheering for Hardy.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww this whole post makes me smile. Good luck with your training. It's going to get lots better soon I can tell.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is wondering how this story is going to turn out. . . she is our little bully!

Maybe she & Dewey should get married & have some little "bull-ets." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Great news, Deb! It's great you love the trainers, too. I look forward to seeing how the training progresses. It sounds very positive.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi is wondering how this story is going to turn out. . . she is our little bully!
> 
> Maybe she & Dewey should get married & have some little "bull-ets." :HistericalSmiley:


Sandi , that's the funniest thing I've heard all day... And the scariest!!! LOL!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yah for you! I love a good trainer. I had the best trainer come here for Lacie for SA when she was a year old. He gave me the best advice and as long as I was consistent~all was good. Two visits, tons of great info and I was good to go.
I need to get him back here for crazy Suki who attacks my tv, has dog aggression if they don't look like her and now will eat her food ONLY when I hand feed her.
You have motivated me to make that call now 👍


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi is wondering how this story is going to turn out. . . she is our little bully!
> 
> Maybe she & Dewey should get married & have some little "bull-ets." :HistericalSmiley:



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So awesome  I can't wait to hear about the progress!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, Dewey really does look a bit depressed. Send him to me. I'll straighten him out.:chili:

Short story. Chachi has been marking so I brought him to the vet to make sure there was nothing physically wrong. They did a urine culture and everything came back fine. Bottom line, it is a behavioral issue. I stood there 20 minutes while the Dr. told me 900 things I could try to break him of this. When she was done, I looked at her and said "How bout I just beat the crap out of him" I think she wet her pants laughing, then she said, "you could try that".:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad it went so well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lynda said:


> Deb, Dewey really does look a bit depressed. Send him to me. I'll straighten him out.:chili:
> 
> Short story. Chachi has been marking so I brought him to the vet to make sure there was nothing physically wrong. They did a urine culture and everything came back fine. Bottom line, it is a behavioral issue. I stood there 20 minutes while the Dr. told me 900 things I could try to break him of this. When she was done, I looked at her and said "How bout I just beat the crap out of him" I think she wet her pants laughing, then she said, "you could try that".:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl:::HistericalSmiley:
One of the trainers said to Dewey as he was Barking non stop in the shrillest bark known to man, ,, "It's a good thing you're cute!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dewey looks like he wasn't thrilled with the whole thing. That's wonderful they came to your home. I think I need to look for someone to come help me with the barking:w00t:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

awww. So happy Dewey and Hardy had a good training session. Maybe it will work wonders.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dewey looks like he wasn't thrilled with the whole thing. That's wonderful they came to your home. I think I need to look for someone to come help me with the barking:w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Lisi will be happy to come & help you with the barking!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Lisi will be happy to come & help you with the barking!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You're on a roll Sandi!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Lisi will be happy to come & help you with the barking!


 

hummmm I'm wondering if Maddie might be Lisa's long lost sister


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Deb, Dewey really does look a bit depressed. Send him to me. I'll straighten him out.:chili:
> 
> Short story. Chachi has been marking so I brought him to the vet to make sure there was nothing physically wrong. They did a urine culture and everything came back fine. Bottom line, it is a behavioral issue. I stood there 20 minutes while the Dr. told me 900 things I could try to break him of this. When she was done, I looked at her and said "How bout I just beat the crap out of him" I think she wet her pants laughing, then she said, "you could try that".:HistericalSmiley:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great!
Dewey and Hardy are both very handsome!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Good training makes such a difference. Wish my neighbor followed through with the training her dog got. Drives us nuts with barking.



edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Lisi will be happy to come & help you with the barking!


Oh yeah. Lisi's a BIG helper.:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deb, That picture says it all...

Dewey..."Mom, Is this really necessary? I'm fine with things the way they are! "

Hardy...Thank you, thank you, thank you for coming! "

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Deb, That picture says it all...
> 
> Dewey..."Mom, Is this really necessary? I'm fine with things the way they are! "
> 
> ...


Hardy's been strutting around all evening! The trainers said that helping Dewey will also help Hardy have more confidence .


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hardy's been strutting around all evening! The trainers said that helping Dewey will also help Hardy have more confidence .


Awe...that is sweet. That's right Hardy...You da Man! :chili: Strut that stuff....Just strut it close to Mommie so she can keep an eye on you


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds as though the first session went well!! And now I have to find out what I can do for our little Chrissy who absolutely hates to have Tiffany and Toodles near me while I am sitting on/in our Bed???


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deb, that's such good news! It took me a year to find a trainer who will travel to my house and now with the weather I haven't heard from her! I will call her today and hopefully she will still come! I think Dewey and Riley may be brothers from a different mother!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sounds as though the first session went well!! And now I have to find out what I can do for our little Chrissy who absolutely hates to have Tiffany and Toodles near me while I am sitting on/in our Bed???


That's exactly how Dewey is. If I sit on the couch and hold him, and Hardy comes near us, he fights with him. The same goes when I pick Hardy up. They're OK if I'm not around or giving any attention to Hardy. 
Dewey doesn't do this with Laurel and Violet. 

It was getting so bad that I just wasn't sitting on the couch at all. I'd go in the living room , and take turns holding the dogs. 

I want my couch back and all the dogs on there with me!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww I want you to have your couch back and all the dogs on there with you soon


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, It used to be like that when we first got Gigi. Chachi hated her to death. He would show his teeth and really go at her. It was so bad that for a time we had given Gigi back to the breeder, Mary H, because Chachi had become physically ill, thowing up and diarrhea. I think for us the problem was that we introduced them in our home, Chachi's home. When we took Gigi back we picked her up in a neutral place and took Chachi with us. Since then things have gotten 150% better. Now they play and lay together all the time. Another fact, Chachi and Gigi are half brother and sister. They share the same mom. 

Bottom line, hang in there, things can and will get better.:thumbsup:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Any pointer or tips you can share with us Debbie? Just wondering if they gave some advice that we've never heard??


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great stuff! Interested to hear your updates  

I have a trainer coming for my Penny to try and help with her being so reactive to dogs and people on walks and people in the house. Hard with her, as she won't take treats outside. 

Would be really awesome to open the front door without pandemonium breaking out too. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO!!! You mean to say that Dewey's life as we all know it, is about to change forever?!! :w00t::w00t:

He's gonna be a wimpy good guy??? :w00t::w00t:


That means when he comes here to visit, Ava will beat him up....and be smiling while she does it!!! :blush::blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wimpy good guy?? I wouldn't go that far Pat. I'll just settle for being able to sit on the couch without dog fights! LOL


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I bet the trainers can't wait to come back and visit with your babies! Dewey is so stunning and looks so innocent. I would love to hear what they say about the barking.

The THUG Barker in my house is Pinky! Everyone else we can get to stop, but not her...she is Gangster Girl

Good luck with you very HAPPY trainers !!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

That's great! Kisses to Dewey! :wub:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I totally missed this post. So happy it worked out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I totally missed this post. So happy it worked out.


I've been working with Dewey all week. The trainers will be back Sunday. The more tired that Dewey is, the better the training goes. If he's wide awake and feisty , he could care less if I'm holding a treat or not. 
I guess I could say his training is going the way Dewey wants it to go , depending on his mood. 
I'm anxious to have the trainers back to tell me what I've done wrong!! 


Dewey is a Stinker!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, Dewey's face says it all!!! You'll get this worked out Deb


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Can't wait to hear more on Sunday . Please, Take more pictures, too


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Deborah,

That's great news!

I'm working with Tyler on behavior training too. It's so great when you've got a great trainer and our little ones respond well. It's actually us that need to be consistent, so definitely practice with them and you'll see results.

Tyler is finally starting to calm down with separation anxiety. He hasn't attacked his dad in 3 days, which he's been doing when he leaves for work.

One thing, not sure if your trainers told you, but mine said that it's okay if they regress back. It's actually a sign they're learning and they'll get back on track!

xo
Kim


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Hey Deborah,
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> ...


Deborah, 

Have you ever thought that sweet little Dewey might not like Hardy because he is not a maltese?:w00t:
I think Dewey is just misunderstood.:innocent: He may not want dark hair on his bed and certainly not on the couch. :HistericalSmiley: He may be protecting you too. :aktion033: 
Bless his heart....:wub:
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Dewey, come see Carley and the two of you can play!:smtease:


----------

